# just got my new plants



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i just got these plants from aquaticplantdepot.com. i would recomend them. their prices are 4 times cheaper than my lfs, and 2 times cheaper than aquariumplants.com. all the plants arrived in great condition except the jungle vals is a little dead, but will revive its self. i got great size plants for what i paid. i bought these plants:

4 bunches of anacharis(6 large stems in a bunch). i made 7 bunches out of it.
2 bunches of wisteria. very healthy, very bushy plant, and it has a bunch of runners coming out of it








2 water sprites. a little skimpy, but were rooted and arrived in great condition
9(actually 10) dwarf sagittaria
7(actually 8) crystal vals. some leafs were dead, but others did well.

this company is very good. i would recomend them 110%


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Looks great for as long as some of those plants will last. Some are rootless, bound with lead weights or rubber bands, right? 
When they start to die (and they will) they make a hell of a mess.

Looks great though.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

looks nice... your compressieus seems to like it


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

y u say they will die serrapygo, i have fertilizer, adequite light, and co2 :rock:


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

the wisteria and anacharis are bunched, i tooke the rubber bands off, because if it gets to big, it can cut off "circulation" and kill them. i have never had any problems with anacharis fouling the water. even when i had no clue on live plants and just threw them in the gravel. im not planning on having a mess either.

*Post edited.
Try to be more calm next time with other members opinion.It's not good to give the "middle" cause another person said something that you did not like.*


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i think he means they will eventually die... and hes right, everything dies its just a matter of when


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah, ive had a stem "die", it isnt a sudden death, the leafs start to turn brown, at that point, i will take it out.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Wow







Very nice setup







Plants look good, Evil lookin' fish too _"I like that"_ What kind of sand is that?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

that is just regular sand from homedepot, quickrete medium commercial grade sand.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

As i said in my "edit"....Try to be more calm next time with other members opinion.It's not good to give the "middle" cause another person said something that you did not like.

(Eventhough i also believe that your plants will be ok if you treat them correctly)


----------

